# Micro fish ahoy



## Lisa_Perry75 (5 Jan 2008)

I visited Arundel Avairies in Arundel Street, Portsmouth today and they have loooooads of micro fish! Loads of types of rasboras, including cpds and this really cool type which are the same shape but have tiger stripes and a spot by the tail. I would give latin names but they don't tend to label their tanks up well. They have looooooads of shrimps, cherry, orange, yellow, red nose and plain ones. They tend to have a few varieties of pygmy corys (there are tons of species). They also had this colourful pencil fish with loads of yellow fins. Loads of other pencil fish including some zebra type. They sell java moss by the bucket load... Their tanks are also all separate, not on a centralised system which is ace. Most of the fish/shrimps I mentioned were Â£2.95.

They also get in this marvellous boglog which is thin and twiggy, I um shall put a picture on, cos I know you guy's'll love it. I bought one huuuge gorgeous piece for the future planted tank...

Sooo, well worth a visit! I would love to go there with someone like George so I would actually know what I was looking at!

Ps reading back through I think I've got a bit carried away with my exclaimation marks...


----------



## Themuleous (6 Jan 2008)

Thanks for letting us know 

Only wish I lived a bit closer! Doh!

Sam


----------



## ulster exile (29 Jan 2008)

For anybody in Shropshire, Coxwell Aquatics had a lot of 'nano' fish in a couple of weeks ago, a few boraras species (birgittae amd maculata that I can recall), emeber tetras (who are gorgeous!) etc etc.  A good place to stop for the slightly unusual fish.  Same with the shrimp.

Seems a few places are starting to realise that a stocklist that starts with guppies and ends with neon tetrats isn't sufficient any more.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jan 2008)

Bargain, I'll be in Telford in a week or so, will def pop in there and see whats available 

Sam


----------



## Terry (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks Lisa, I work not too far away and will pop for a look.


----------

